# No sound on reinstallation, XP SP3 fix



## Haggis95 (Oct 22, 2008)

I have been pulling my hair out today trying to sort this out,I've done everything that people have said on here, to no avail,I came across this little gem after hours of searching,and,I thought I'd share it with you all as I had noticed that a hell of a lot of people were having the same problem,and not just in this forum,I have posted this in another thread, but, I thought it deserved one of it's own 

This is a fix for the Windows XP service pack 3, no sound,no audio device problems, after reinstalling,if you do this exactly as written, then you won't have any problems

*Source: http://boredsysadm.blogspot.com/2008/03/windows-xp-sp3-and-microsoft-hd-audio.html*

This requires some jiggery pokery with the registry,but,I can assure you all ,IT WORKS

1) Open Regedit and go to :
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Windows\CDSVersion

2) Double-click CDSVersion and change it to 200, then restart your system.

100 (hex) means its sp1
200 (hex) means its sp2
300 (hex) means its sp3


3) Install kb888111xp2.exe (Microsoft UAA Patch which should be available from your Audio driver folder)
4) Install audio driver
5) Change CSDVersion back to 300 (remember this or else you system will think it's still SP2 and many SP2 updates may reemerge in your Windows Update, that's my logical guess anyway )
6) Restart your system


I hope this will save a lot of us older ones from losing any more hair 

Tony


----------

